# Pork Marinade Vietnamese Style BBQ



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have absolutely fell in love with this marinade. It took me a while to figure this out but it's as close as I can get. The works best for direct grill type cooking but I have not tried it on a smoke application. Best on pork but also works on chicken.

Pork loin, chops, ribs it's all good and this is simple to make. Let it soak for at least 2-3 hours.

5-8 cloves garlic crushed
Couple of Scallion Onion chopped or small shallot (just white part)
5-TBS fish sauce (look in the Asian isle)
4-TBS light brown sugar
2-TBS Soy Sauce
1-TBS Rice Wine Vinegar
2-TBS Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1/4 TS Cracked Pepper

Options I have tried that works well: Red Chili Flake, Cilantro, Siracha Sauce

TBS = Table Spoon
TS = Tea Spoon


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I cannot wait to try this! We loooooooove Vietnamese grilled pork/chicken and noodles!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Sounds like a good mix. Have you thought about adding minced fresh Ginger as a variation?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

flatscat1 said:


> Sounds like a good mix. Have you thought about adding minced fresh Ginger as a variation?


I'm going to try it this weekend with the ginger and some thai chili paste. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sounds kinda like a dish we order from a take-out place near my office..."boon" is the name, it's a vietnamese style pork BBQ dish.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just need to add a little bit dried lemon grass to it along with chopped green onion (pre soaked with vegetable cooking oil). It's "Bun thit nuong" (Noodles <bun> with Grilled Pork <thit nuong>). Select "three blue crabs" fish sauce brand. Remember chargrill slow to moderate. After you grill it, put some grind roasted peanuts on top of it. If you know how to make pickle shredded carrot, onion, and diakon, it would taste great!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I used this marinade today on some pork chops and pork blade steaks. It turned out awesome. I added some thai chili paste, honey and ginger and it rocked. Will be doing it again soon. I might cut the soy out next time is the only thing I would change. We boiled the marinade and added a little cornstarch mixed with water to make a sauce... very good! Oh yeah, squeeze some fresh lime over it before eating... good stuff!


----------



## CanePole (Oct 15, 2007)

*Asian Marinade*

I have been using a similar marinade on pork ribs for years and it is delicious. I got the recipe I use from Steve Raichlen's ,How To Grill cook book. I smoke the ribs for about an hour & a half on my BGE .


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I used this marinade today on some pork chops and pork blade steaks. It turned out awesome. I added some thai chili paste, honey and ginger and it rocked. Will be doing it again soon. I might cut the soy out next time is the only thing I would change. We boiled the marinade and added a little cornstarch mixed with water to make a sauce... very good! Oh yeah, squeeze some fresh lime over it before eating... good stuff!


NICE !!! Talking about dropping the soy... Did you also use salt? I actually used the low sodium soy and did not add salt anywhere else on the marinade or meat. The low soy was plenty salty. If you drop the soy you may need to salt meat directly.

BTW: I using this marinade now at least once a week.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BATWING said:


> NICE !!! Talking about dropping the soy... Did you also use salt? I actually used the low sodium soy and did not add salt anywhere else on the marinade or meat. The low soy was plenty salty. If you drop the soy you may need to salt meat directly.
> 
> BTW: I using this marinade now at least once a week.


It was regular soy... the fish sauce is pretty salty in itself. I'm going to keep messing with it for sure. Might try the low sodium soy next time.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

keep an eye on the pork you are buying also - if the packaging says "enhanced with a solution" - the solution is usually a saltwater brine.

so the meat would need less salt - it's common to see whole pork loins that are sold "enhanced"


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Good call Spec


----------

